# Flare W/ Elliptical treads, and bottom round step



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

*Flare W/ Elliptical treads, and bottom round step, Self Supported*

poplar risers and stringers, and red oak steps newls and hand rail along with wrought iron balusters.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

VERY nice, sweet job, I love to see this kind of stuff! Congratulations on a beautiful job!


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Impressive as always Ron.
You do beautiful work.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

I never thought you would top the last project of yours I looked at but WOW, these are truly stunning and beautiful work. Thanks again for sharing, I absolutely love to look at your work, you have some true talent!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

craftsmanship to be proud of, no doubt about it....

I'd love to see one of Nicko's medallions on that hardwood floot..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice clean job Ron


=======



01stairguy said:


> poplar risers and stringers, and red oak steps newls and hand rail along with wrought iron balusters.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Excellant work!!


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

thank you all, for the feed back!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Goodness that is outstanding. would love to see work in progress photos


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

acouple more


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

What can I say, I'm amazed how sharp your work is 

==========



01stairguy said:


> acouple more


----------

